# Sweetgum & Elm Bowl



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Here's some bowls that I turned in the last couple of months. I took them to my local Woodturners Meeting and picked up first and second place in the beginners category.

Sweetgum finished with GF Woodturner's Finish (1st Place)








Elm finished with Walnut Oil (2nd Place)


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

WOW....look like winners to me too. I guess I've never seen Sweetgum before, very pretty. Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that sweet gum bowl is SUUUUUEEEEET
seriously they are beautiful


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice! :thumbsup: I have a couple questions though. whats the size of bowls and thickness of walls?


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> Very nice! :thumbsup: I have a couple questions though. whats the size of bowls and thickness of walls?


The sweetgum bowl is 9" wide x 4" tall about 3/8" thick wall. The elm bowl is 6" wide x 2-1/2" tall and about 1/8" thick wall.

Here's an inner view of the sweetgum bowl and elm bowl.















Thanks for all the kind comments!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Those bowls are real NICE! I don't see no BEGINNER work here!


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

real nice


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm guessing the won't let you in the beginners category again . Really clean work and lovely pieces!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Definitely not a beginner any more :thumbsup:

(my personal taste is I prefer the form of the Elm bowl over the Sweet Gum, but I can see how the beautiful figure plays a role)


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I'd agree whith almost everyone else. Don't look like a beginner to me or at least not a beginner anymore.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

That's a particularly nice piece of sweet/red gum you found for turning and you did a great job turning it. Too bad your inside pics came out purple. The wood really looks better than that, but that's easy to see from your first pic.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I like the elm form better as well. I guess I should put my bowls in the intermediate class in December. I couldn't have done this without all the useful info I get from you all.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

No wonder, they are winners. Gorgeous grains and figures on woods and awesome finish. Top notch!


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

What a fabulous grains and finish, beautiful wood and elegant design at the same time.


----------

